# 2nd dose Covid vaccination schedule outlined for province of "Ontario", country "Canada"



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ont. unveils COVID-19 second dose strategy, all eligible residents will have second dose by end of summer



> _Published Friday, May 28, 2021 5:20AM EDT
> Last Updated Friday, May 28, 2021 10:10AM EDT
> All eligible Ontario residents are expected to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 by the end of this summer, with second dose appointments opening up to those 80 years and older starting on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The second doses were already scheduled when people got the first shot.

Is the government going to move forward the appointment dates and advise people ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes to first part of your question and no to the second it appears. Ie. they're planning to move up the 2nd shot date but I read in the article that you have to "book" your 2nd shot rather they advising you. Anyhow, going by that outline and suggest not wait for them to advise you. Ie. you book according to that age schedule opening.

My family member had been waiting to get his date for his "1st" (yes, not a typo) shot, only to find out on his own he has to book elsewhere. The hospital where he pre-registered really dropped the ball on this.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> The second doses were already scheduled when people got the first shot.
> 
> Is the government going to move forward the appointment dates and advise people ?


I don't feel it will make much of a difference to the 16 weeks already booked. Maybe we might get a week less. 

ltr


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

sags said:


> The second doses were already scheduled when people got the first shot.
> 
> Is the government going to move forward the appointment dates and advise people ?


12 weeks. You can book your second dose on Provincial portal with some exceptions.

Official details here;




__





Ontario Newsroom







news.ontario.ca


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I already have a 2nd dose scheduled.

I have no interest in competing with millions of other people now to book a new appointment.

How are they going to book new appointments when they were already extending them out for 4 months ?

Are they going to ramp up vaccination centers to open up new appointments ?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> I already have a 2nd dose scheduled.
> 
> I have no interest in competing with millions of other people now to book a new appointment.
> 
> ...


I have similar concerns. 
We have already waited 3 months. 
We should be at front of queue , but in order to get 2nd dose earlier, we have to compete on the province's booking portal? 
Maybe our local health unit will improve the situation. At present they don't have anything on their site. Probably found out when we did.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

More information available here. It looks like I "could" get the 2nd shot a month earlier.........depending.

My question is if people HAVE to re-book. Are scheduled appointments cancelled or not.









Ontario shortens gap between COVID-19 vaccine doses with majority of residents fully vaccinated by end of summer


The province says residents will get their second doses sooner than expected with the goal of fully vaccinating the majority of Ontarians by the end of summer.



toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Reading from your article, it appears you have to "re-book" your 2nd dose but it also looks like the provincial portal (same as for 1st shot) ain't ready ... I just tried. Uggh???


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> My question is if people HAVE to re-book. Are scheduled appointments cancelled or not.


I am sure the original announcement covered that. If you want early 2nd dose, you have to book it. Once done your original appointment will be cancelled. If you don't book, original appointment stands. 

I can't see getting into the booking wars just to shorten our wait by a week or two. We are due on June 20th.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As per TPH website (where I got my 1st shot)
_The Ministry of Health has recently announced that individuals 80 years and older are eligible for an earlier second dose appointment. *We are now calling those who are eligible* AND received a first dose at THP to offer an earlier appointment and expect to reach those 80 and older over the coming week. Please continue to check this website for updates on eligible groups and re-booking processes. _

So, agent99, you may receive a call


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

As per Ontario website_ Second dose appointments can be rebooked through the __provincial booking system_ , but link doesn't work.
I also don't get if I can get 2nd shot through Ontario Portal if I did 1st shot with Trillium Health Partners (with who my 2nd appoinment is scheduled in August)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> More information available here. It looks like I "could" get the 2nd shot a month earlier.........depending.
> 
> My question is if people HAVE to re-book. Are scheduled appointments cancelled or not.


If you look at the site posted a few threads earlier, you can see that they show when you will be able to book the new 2nd dose appointments. So if you 80+ you will be able to rebook starting the Week of May 31. It doesn't say how far away the appointments that you will be able to book are though. 
For me (I'm in the 70+ group), by the time I get to the Week of June 14th, I'll already be at 12 weeks of my 16 week sentence, so let's say they have available appointments a couple weeks from the booking date of June 14th, then it will only advantage me a reprieve of my 16 week sentence by a week likely.

_The following is an anticipated schedule for eligibility to book a second dose appointment based on confirmed supply._

_*Week of May 31*: individuals aged 80+_
_*Week of June 14*: individuals aged 70+_
ltr


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> As per Ontario website_ Second dose appointments can be rebooked through the __provincial booking system_ , but link doesn't work.


Because you have the wrong link. It's here.

ltr


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Because you have the wrong link. It's here.
> 
> ltr


This link is for 1st dose appointment


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

agent99 said:


> I am sure the original announcement covered that. If you want early 2nd dose, you have to book it. Once done your original appointment will be cancelled. If you don't book, original appointment stands.
> 
> I can't see getting into the booking wars just to shorten our wait by a week or two. We are due on June 20th.


I will trade you my date in August for your date, $100 and a second round draft pick.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> This link is for 1st dose appointment


No... it's for booking and cancelling and re-booking appointments.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> I will trade you my date in August for your date, $100 and a second round draft pick.


Doesn't work for me- Have to wait for re-opening of bars and restaurants before drafts will again be available.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> I don't feel it will make much of a difference to the 16 weeks already booked. Maybe we might get a week less.
> 
> ltr


My second dose is booked for early September. I'm expecting to get it 4-6 weeks earlier.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Look. The 2nd dose move up program is obviously going to give a further move up to the person vaccinated today more then a person vaccinated in February. Nothing can be done about that. All the government is asking you to do is go on the website, look at the available dates and if you see one that works with your schedule, lock it in. If not, then just wait it out.

We now know the mRNA vaccines provide better protection with a 3 month delay then the original 3 to 4 week delay. If you are scheduled for a 4 month delay, I think 3.5 months is a lot closer to 3 months then 4 months is. You should attempt to get as close to the 3 months as you can. Since we know that works well.

More importantly, if the take up of the 2nd dose is in high demand, I suspect the government will also ramp up the entire vaccination program to meet that demand. It may not help an 80 year old by moving their appointment up that much quicker but it does do the following:

1) If you assume it takes 2 weeks for the new antibodies to be produced, after the 2nd dose, you are waiting for 4 weeks from now if you do not move up your appointment by 2 weeks.
2) We know all governments are biting at the lip to open up the economy. They are using 1st dose vaccination rates as a barometer and we are getting very close to those numbers. When that happens would you prefer to have the antibodies you currently have or perhaps 30 times more?
3) As the 2nd dose appointments move up the younger ages will move up more and more and as those people generate more and more antibodies from their 2nd doses, this virus is going to have a harder and harder time finding someone to live in, so it can ever have the chance to meet you.

Let's get rid of this [email protected], OK. Please move up your 2nd dose appointments.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> If you look at the site posted a few threads earlier, you can see that they show when you will be able to book the new 2nd dose appointments. So if you 80+ you will be able to rebook starting the Week of May 31. It doesn't say how far away the appointments that you will be able to book are though.
> For me (I'm in the 70+ group), by the time I get to the Week of June 14th, I'll already be at 12 weeks of my 16 week sentence, so let's say they have available appointments a couple weeks from the booking date of June 14th, then it will only advantage me a reprieve of my 16 week sentence by a week likely.
> 
> _The following is an anticipated schedule for eligibility to book a second dose appointment based on confirmed supply._
> ...


My 2nd appointment is on Aug 9 and I'm 50+ , so in the best case , I would be able to rebook 2nd half of July and usually there is 10-14 days to find available spot.... thus, very likely I won;t be able to get 2nd shot before scheduled Aug 9


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> My second dose is booked for early September. I'm expecting to get it 4-6 weeks earlier.


 ... same here only it's late August. Looks like the 2nd jab "re"-booking on the provincial portal will be available (aka open) based on age bands again. So no choice but to wait ... or go waaah by some 50 year olds, again.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We shall see how it rolls out. I got until June 14 to see if is worthwhile to re-book or just wait.

Depends on the vaccine too. I only want the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> We shall see how it rolls out. I got until June 14 to see if is worthwhile to re-book or just wait.
> 
> Depends on the vaccine too. I only want the Pfizer vaccine.


For now, I believe we have taken the decision to not Mix and Match vaccines, so you will only be offered the Pfizer. 
But you might be interested in taking part in a study to test the effects of Mix and Match. Shall I enter your name?

ltr


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> For now, I believe we have taken the decision to not Mix and Match vaccines, so you will only be offered the Pfizer.
> But you might be interested in taking part in a study to test the effects of Mix and Match. Shall I enter your name?
> 
> ltr


Sure! Enter sags name LOL


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks like mix & match data is coming.. soon.

So far it looks not too bad, but can provoke an even stronger response.
This kind of makes sense, it's being told to protect against the same thing, through subtlety different mechanisms.

Myself I've got a few months to decide.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

It is definitely an interesting study. Antibodies seem to increase, but adverse reaction seem to skyrocket so it is a trade-off.
More interesting study is on whether the antibodies wane off any different.
It was found that going through COVID naturally gives you 15 months (at least, only data for this time period is available) of protection. Sounds like it makes sense to treat people who already went through infection as vaccinated until the longevity of the antibodies in the system is proven to be higher after vaccine vs natural infection.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> For now, I believe we have taken the decision to not Mix and Match vaccines, so you will only be offered the Pfizer.
> But you might be interested in taking part in a study to test the effects of Mix and Match. Shall I enter your name?
> 
> ltr


My fee is $100,000.........in cash or bitcoins.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Bitcoins??? Are you sure they're worth as much as those hard to find warty cucumbers?


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

OptsyEagle said:


> 2) We know all governments are biting at the lip to open up the economy. They are using 1st dose vaccination rates as a barometer and we are getting very close to those numbers. When that happens would you prefer to have the antibodies you currently have or perhaps 30 times more?


??????? lol government wants to open up economy. I call BS. Locking down people that are not even sick , false positive tests, No matter what you die of it is all Covid deaths.

Usually the dictators cull those that are not are not good order followers. lol this time they are culling there own order followers that trust in government.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

As an over 80, tried to book today. No appointments available it seems, at least in our area.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

like_to_retire said:


> I don't feel it will make much of a difference to the 16 weeks already booked. Maybe we might get a week less.
> 
> ltr


When I booked, my first dose was mid-April and my second dose was early August. So I had already scheduled 14 weeks instead of 16.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Tostig said:


> When I booked, my first dose was mid-April and my second dose was early August. So I had already scheduled 14 weeks instead of 16.


Interesting. When booking with the Ontario provincial system, you pick the first dose date and time and then the second dose is automatically booked 112 days later.

ltr


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Tostig said:


> When I booked, my first dose was mid-April and my second dose was early August. So I had already scheduled 14 weeks instead of 16.


I also got 1st shot mid-April (19) and instantly got appointment for 2nd Aug 9...exactly 16 weeks


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> As an over 80, tried to book today. No appointments available it seems, at least in our area.


If it's a matter of spots getting snapped up very fast...
I hate these computer systems which make people compete. This is very *bad design* and the engineers/planners making this stuff should have thought about this more carefully.

Rollout strategies have to be done in a way that does not create intense time pressures and gives people a fair chance to take their turn at making a booking. This is especially important for not putting those who are bad with computers at a disadvantage.

I have a relative in the US, an older woman, who was unable to book her appointment for months while she competed against very young people blasting through the computer systems. The design of the system in their state created a first come, first serve situation for many ages at once, and younger people simply crowded out the elderly by hammering away at the web sites.


----------



## Kilbarry20 (Aug 19, 2020)

*Please move up your 2nd dose appointments.*

Indeed! We got our second AZ 2 days ago. Most of my close, similar (60-75) aged friends in Ontario, already have theirs.

DO NOT SIT BACK AND WAIT! 
If we’ve learned anything, both Senior levels of government have been inept at the roll out.
You must use every avenue and pop up outlet at your disposal, to flex your own safety.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> If it's a matter of spots getting snapped up very fast...
> I hate these computer systems which make people compete. This is very *bad design* and the engineers/planners making this stuff should have thought about this more carefully.
> 
> Rollout strategies have to be done in a way that does not create intense time pressures and gives people a fair chance to take their turn at making a booking. This is especially important for not putting those who are bad with computers at a disadvantage.
> ...


 ... it never occurred to these government "experts" (IT, logistics, etc?) that they can use the "phone" for a change for these seniors.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting how difference provinces are handling the logistics. My province has done poorly in other COVID measures (like enforcement and making some hard decisions), but reading what you guys are going through, I think AB is doing really well for their vaccines. It's a decent balance between getting the second doses out to those that are most likely for severe outcomes and getting as many people vaccinated to curb the spread.

My mom who lives in a care facility had her second by the second week in Feb as most people in care facilities did.
My dad 85+, and in laws 75+ was the first public round and had both their doses by 2nd week in April. 
My extended family 60+ have also started getting the their second doses. Though, most of them got them a little ahead of time because they were contacted pharmacies that were going to throw them away.
My family got our first doses (spouse and I in 40's) and kids (12&15) - in April and may

My province just opened booking yesterday for second doses, so most people that want them will be done by end of July. 
I don't know how bookings work in other provinces, but ours is a hybrid of pharmacies, doctors with their own system, and Provincial Health services. There are was a lot of waste going on with people not showing up. I had a system of about 40 pharmacies near us we would call based on notes on the main systems. That's how a lot of got in earlier than the official dates and saved precious vaccines from being tossed. I realize that it's a lot of work, but it was important to us to get vaccinated asap, so we set up our own Vaccine Bat line for when we heard of a place that had some extra doses. Though I think the government should have figured out this system, sometimes, we have to take things into our own hands.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I got first shot of Pfizer in April. Second shot was scheduled for August.........so there doesn't appear any advantage to re-booking.


----------

